# usually affectionate cats are acting aggressive



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

Paisley and Lily have recently started growling and hissing at my husband and I all the time. They have never done anything like this, it has been going on ever since we had a bad thunder storm about 4 days ago (we were both at work). I am starting to get concerned. They seem to be healthy so I don't think that is the issue. They have also been attacking each other. :crying:. oh and they are both spayed. Please help


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cats can become very scared during thunderstorms and act aggressively out of fear towards anyone who tries to touch them or pick them up. But as the storm you mention was several days ago I would have expected them to be back to normal by now. 

But if there have been no other recent upheavals, or changes to their regular routine, I can only think they are still spooked from the storm. 

Would they have been inside the house at the time? Indoor-only cats are sometimes more easily spooked by things they can hear going on outside, especially noisy things, as they feel trapped with nowhere to escape to. 
Maybe your 2 felt their world was no longer as safe as they thought it was, and perhaps one turned on the other in fright. 

The hissing & growling may become a habit so it would be best to try and break it now, by stepping in and calmly removing one of the cats to another room temporarily, the moment there is any sign of agitation or annoyance from either. 

Other than intervening between the 2 cats when needed I would not approach the cats atm, but leave them to approach you when they feel in the mood. They maybe just need a bit of space so they can recover their equilibrium. However you can encourage them to play with you, using arms-length toys such as the fishing rod toy Da Bird, and wands with feathers on the end. If both cats will join in this will engender a feeling of camaraderie between them, and feeding both 
their favourite treats together (?Dreamies perhaps) will also encourage shared good feelings. 

Just one other thought - you mention both cats seem well. Sometimes it can be just one cat that has a health issue making him/her grumpy, and the other cat reacting defensively. Are their stools normal? Or have you possibly noticed one cat using the litter tray more frequently than usual, or straining to pass urine or faeces?


----------



## SloanMahria (Jan 13, 2012)

i did recently clean and rearrange my bedroom (their favorite room in the house.) the same day as the thunder storm. i have done this before though and it has never affected them.

they are indoor only cats although the youngest has been wanting to go out lately but i refuse to let her. 

their stools are definitely normal and i have not noticed any other odd behavior or toileting issues. other than lily has recently started scratching my bed post. which is an odd behavior for her because she rarely scratches at all we have a post but neither of them use it. but they rarely scratch furniture. 

we have been leaving them be lately and it seems to be getting better but they will occasionally still hiss and growl if we pass by them. which is not at all normal. i have not witnessed any other fights between them either. i also give them treats when they decide they want to get close enough. this morning they were cuddling in bed with us and seemed content but about an hour after we got out of bed they started again. i just hope this is not a permanent behavior. i miss my cuddly kitties:cryin:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If it is Lily who has begun scratching your bedpost and Lily who wants to go out, it could be that her recent restlessness has upset the delicate balance between the 2 cats. 

I am assuming Lily is the younger of your 2 cats. You don't mention her age, but if she is in the age range of 18 mths old to 3 yrs old, then she is coming into adulthood, and it is around that age that cats (whether spayed/neutered or entire) can become more territorial, even towards siblings with whom they have previously got on well. 

If Lily is the younger, then she will perceive the territory of the house as belonging mainly to your older cat. This will make Lily instinctively want to establish a territory of her own, hence the reason she wants to go outdoors. 
Her scent marking your bed post (by scratching) is her way of trying to establish some territory for herself in your house, but she may not find this enough for her, and the problem may not resolve unless she can go outside.

Is there a reason she can't be allowed outdoors? e.g. is the area is unsafe, or near busy roads? If that is the case, how about cat-proofing your garden with special fencing that cats cannot climb over? It is not hugely expensive, and well worth it for the enjoyment it will give your cats. There is a sticky on the board giving information about the various fencing systems. 

If cat-proofing the whole garden is out of the question, then I'd consider building a large run off the house, so Lily can at least sit outdoors in the sun and watch the birds.


----------

